# Thin Froglet



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

This leuc is 4 weeks out of the water, he was smaller than my others to begin with. He has been really getting thin seems daily he gets worse. (I knew he was a little on the thin side but sometimes hard to tell with these lil guys when they are in a sitting position - I rarely see him on the glass until this evening that it was really apparent. He has plenty of springtails and I have been putting 3-4 wingless dusted ff's in his container daily. Along with regular dusting. I just watched him eat a f/f a minute ago so not sure what is going on. 
I put some mel maggots in there for him a minute ago.
Any other ideas? This is the first time that this has happened to me with the froglets, my others from the same breeding pair are fat and happy.

-Beth


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, he is really thin! How have your frogs fecaled? Is he kept alone or with others (if not alone definitely separate). I wish you the best of luck with the little one but from the pics it looks pretty bad. Keep doing what you are doing and if he's munching on maggots that's great as they fatten up frogs quickly. 

On a side note feeding too much at a time while he is like this also isn't the best idea. A couple of smaller meals would be best. Good luck!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree about the fecals. 

It could also be a bacterial infection.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes he is by himself. Will try to get some fecals done


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Double posted


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you see him eating often, and do you have any metronidazole? Email pics and questions to a vet on here


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Poor little guy, unfortunatly when they are this thin theres little you can do, hes probably weak by now.
I would get fecals done asap, you can email Dr.Frye he responds quickly.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

A frog that thin was likely malformed internally, in my opinion keeping it alive is prolonging the inevitable, I would euthanize it.
Mark


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Good point Mark, well he is moving around not lethargic moving around and looks like he is hunting springtails. This was brought up to me by another member (not the euthanize part). So small and when not eating or eating very little hard to treat. I did mention he morphed out late and was small to begin with.
Will see what happens if he looks like he is suffering, seazures etc will euthanize, just want to give him a chance.

-Beth


----------

